# Pro-Obama PAC Won't Give Back Maher's Money



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Current and former White House aides on Thursday rejected demands by a conservative group that a Super PAC supporting President Obama refund a $1 million check from comedian and talk show host Bill Maher because of coarse comments he's made about Sarah Palin and other Republican women.
While Obama earlier this week denounced similar comments that radio talk show host made about a college student, Sandra Fluke, White House spokesman Jay Carney told reporters the president is not going to get involved in the Maher battle.
Carney said "language that denigrates women is inappropriate," but it is not the President's place to be the "arbiter" of every controversial statement.
"He chooses to lead by example or tries to," Carney said of the president, adding that "he chooses to try to practice that civility himself and he calls on everybody to do just that."
Earlier on Thursday, Penny Nance of Concerned Women for America sent a letter to White House Chief of Staff Jack Lew charging Maher is a "serially vile misogynist" because of a list of nasty comments directed at conservative women.
Nance noted that since Obama recently reversed his own opposition to Super PACs by giving his public blessing for Democrats to donate unlimited sums to Priorities USA Action, he should direct that the Maher contribution be rejected and tell top White House aides like David Plouffe to stop raising money for the group.
"As I am sure you understand, President Obama cannot put forth the eloquent position he announced on Tuesday, while sending administration officials out to raise money for an organization that not only counts a vile misogynist as its largest single donor, but whose executives actively boast about that vile misogynist's support," Nance wrote to Lew.

Read more: http://politics.blogs.foxnews.com/2012/03/08/pro-obama-pac-wont-give-back-mahers-money?test=latestnews?test=latestnews#ixzz1ofeUPiTR​
READ: Letter about Maher donation


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2012)

Does this really surprise anyone?


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Does this really surprised anyone?


Not at all, but it's not a bad little fact for the Republican nominee to pull out of his bag-o-tricks during the general election.

Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

> Carney said "language that denigrates women is inappropriate," but it is not the President's place to be the "arbiter" of every controversial statement.


Then he should keep his blunt hole shut unless he plans to bite the hands that feed him as well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2012)

DOUCHEBAGS!!!


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

LGriffin said:


> Then he should keep his blunt hole shut unless he plans to bite the hands that feed him as well.


Hahahahaha

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------

